
Ivan Sutherland – Sketchpad Thesis – 2003 reedition [pdf] - agumonkey
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/techreports/UCAM-CL-TR-574.pdf
======
agumonkey
Ha, I just found out there was a previous submission through another URL
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8912137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8912137)
(5 month old, 20 comments)

